# [gvim et Latexsuite] dvi en live? [RESOLU]

## pathfinder

bonjour a tous

j utilise gvim avec latexsuite pour generer mes documents.

j ai reussi en splittant les fenetres horizontalement a voir plusieurs .tex (j utilise des include).

c est ennuyeux pour compiler car je comprends pas le raccourci ||    (?)

donc je clique sur le prog principal et je clique sur Compile.

ok, ca va.

mais apres, RE menu et RE cliquer sur View c est lourd.

N y a t il pas un moyen de voir sur une autre fenetre splittee, en simultanee peut etre, le DVI correspondant?

quel DVI viewer me conseillez vous (xdvi est CRADE je trouve)?

----------

## Magic Banana

Un DVI viewer ? Evince avec le flag "dvi" dans ta variable USE.

[troll]Sinon tout est tellement plus simple et efficace avec Emacs + Auc TeX...[/troll]

----------

## pathfinder

ok mais j ai jamais reussi a aimer emacs

CTRL x CTRL C pour copier... ca me scandalise.

vi est tellement puissant...

avec cream ou gvim, c est cool.

et latexsuite.

sauf que je trouve pas ce truc.

maintenant. il faudrait que je donne une chance a emcas.

au fait: emacs ou XEMACS?

----------

## Magic Banana

Emacs voire emacs-cvs si tu veux une belle interface GTK et le support pour l'Unicode.

Mais ce n'étais qu'un troll... Si tu as appris à utiliser vim et que tu es performant avec, n'apprends pas emacs... mais quand même AUC TeX est le parfait environnement de développement pour LaTeX. Et il utilse la toutes puissance des fonctionalités de emacs inexistante sous vim (par contrairement à ce que tu écris la toute puissance s'appelle emacs !  :Twisted Evil:  ). Par exemple les titres ont des grosseurs différentes suivant que ce sont des chapters, des sections, des subsections, etc. Très pratique pour s'y retrouver. Un p'tit C-c C-c et ton document (ou ta bibliographie) est compilé ou affiché (tu peux ne plus savoir combien de fois il faut que tu compiles quoi et dans quel ordre, lui le sait).

En fait avec AUC TeX, les seules commandes C-c C-s (mettre une section ou une subsection ou...), C-c C-e (insérer un environnement quel qu'il soit) et C-c C-c permettent d'accélérer très grandement le travail (en plus, comme toute commande sous emacs, il y a la completion) et d'éviter les bêtes fautes de syntaxe. Pas si compliqué...

Si tu "donnes une chance à emacs" commence par suivre le tutorial en français. Tu y aprendras toute la base. Help/Emacs Tutorial (choose language)... Tu tapes fr [Enter] et zou !

Au fait, copier avec Emacs c'est M-w  :Wink: 

EDIT : Je me suis planté dans la commande qu'il citait !  :Laughing: Last edited by Magic Banana on Tue Dec 12, 2006 5:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kaworu

Salut !

je code aussi sous ViM donc je te donne le contenu de mon fichier $HOME/.vim/ftplugin/tex.vim

```

map <F11> :w<cr>:!latex %<cr>

imap <F11> <esc>:w<cr>:!latex %<cr>

map <F12> :!kdvi %:r.dvi<cr>

imap <F12> <esc>:!kdvi %:r.dvi<cr>

```

Voilà, comme ça t'as compiler avec <F11> et voir le DVI avec <F12> (remplace kdvi par le programme que tu veux).

Autrement pour tex, je te recommande vivement Kile, qui est un IDE pour LaTeX vraiment puissant, et il permet de pas avoir à se rappeler de toutes les balises etc.

Enjoy !

----------

## pathfinder

ok

merc a tous les 2

@kaworu:

c est allechant

mais j ai rien dans mon home: juste un .viminfo

je dois le creer?

ca marche comment?

c st parce que j utilise gvim et pas vim? (euh, non.)

----------

## kaworu

faut crée les répértoires :

```

mkdir -p $HOME/.vim/ftplugin

```

et tu peux mettre tex.vim mais aussi d'autres fichiers (ruby.vim, python.vim, etc) ou tu donne tes propres règles (racourcis perso, mapping du clavier, commandes spéciales etc).

par exemple mon java.vim ressemble à ça  :

```

" racourcis typo "

imap    _main   public static void main(String[] args) {<return>

"imap   {       {<return>}<esc>O

abbrev  for     for ( int i=0; i<; i++ ) {<esc>16h

abbrev  sysout  System.out.println(

" pour avoir la commande Javac qui compile le fichier "

:command -buffer    Javac   !javac %:r.java

:command -buffer    Java    !java %:r

" pour compiler avec F11 et executer avec F12 "

map     <F11> <esc> :w!<cr>:!javac %<cr>

imap    <F11> <esc> :w!<cr>:!javac %<cr>

map     <F12> <esc> :!java %:r<cr>

imap    <F12> <esc> :!java %:r<cr>

let java_highlight_all=1

let java_allow_cpp_keywords=1

```

les commentaires dans les .vim commencent avec des "

Je pense que GViM prendra en compte la configuration de ViM, vu que c'est juste un front-end si je me souviens bien.

----------

## _Seth_

J'utilise kdvi comme viewer dvi car je trouve pratique qu'il réactualise l'affichage du dvi après une (re)compil latex (  :Twisted Evil:  sous emacs AUC TeX évidemment   :Twisted Evil:  ). 

Donc une fois que tu aura bindé tes touches sous vim, même plus besoin de tapper sur F12 une fois que kdvi est lancé  :Wink: 

----------

## pathfinder

c est cool

je tenterai

mais avant:

j ai pas KDE.

et emerger kdvi emerge aussi kde...

les boules.

je tente d abord avec evince. pour voir s il actualise le grand.

 :Smile: 

----------

## pathfinder

bof

gvim avec latexsuite c est tout de meme plus propre...

en fait, presser F11 me fait apparaitre le texte en verbose, et je dois interagir.

preciser un fichier de output, etc.

et j ai mis evince

mais il tarde a charger

et en plus il a pas ce petit zoom si pratique...

donc je reste pour le moment sur ma config.

il y a d autres DVI viewers que vous me conseillez?

----------

## Untux

Perso j'utilise ps comme format cible par défaut et j'utilise ggv pour visualiser. Avec cette configuration, une séquence de touches suffit pour voir les changements. Pour ce faire, voici une petite marche à suivre :

Si tu ne l'as pas encore fait -> copier ton texrc afin qu'il ne soit pas écrasé lors d'une ré-installation ou mise à jour de latexsuite.

```

$ cp /usr/share/vim/vimfiles/ftplugin/latex-suite/texrc ~/.vim/ftplugin/tex/texrc

```

Modifier le format cible par défaut, paramétré dans le texrc (ligne 91 si tu n'as pas fait de modifs).

```

   TexLet g:Tex_DefaultTargetFormat = 'ps'

```

Et décommenter la ligne 99

```

TexLet g:Tex_FormatDependency_ps = 'dvi,ps'

```

Installer ggv (emerge app-text/ggv) et le paramétrer pour qu'il « surveille » le fichier (Édition -> Préférences du visionneur PostScript -> Surveiller le fichier).

Dès lors, il te suffira de lancer une compilation (« \ll » ) pour que les modifs soient automatiquement affichées dans la fenêtre ggv. Même pas besoin de basculer dans la fenêtre de ggv pour qu'il rafraîchisse la vue.

Tu peux aussi paramétrer latex-suite pour que le raccourcis « \lv » déclenche automatiquement l'ouverture du fichier en cours avec ggv :

ligne 151 de texrc

```

   TexLet g:Tex_ViewRule_ps = 'ggv'

```

PS Ceux qui profitent de ta question pour faire du prosélytisme emacs grilleront en enfer.

----------

## Untux

...Et si ça t'embête d'installer les composants gnome dont ggv dépend, tu peux aussi installer gv. Dans ce cas, tu peux lancer gv avec l'option -w (pour « watch ») et/ou remplacer la ligne 151 du texrc comme suit :

```

TexLet g:Tex_ViewRule_ps = 'gv -w'

```

C'est toujours à base de ps mais de toute façon, ps s'impose si tu utilises des extensions latex telle que pstricks.

----------

## Untux

Ah pis tant que j'y suis... si t'as pas envie d'installer quoi que ce soit, tu peux aussi lancer xdvi avec l'option -watchfile 1. Dans ce cas, xdvi rafraîchira la vue toutes les secondes. Modifier le texrc en fonction (ligne 152, à la louche).

----------

## _Seth_

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> il y a d autres DVI viewers que vous me conseillez?

 

> dvi2tty   :Cool: 

Sinon, si tu compile avec pdflatex au lieu de latex, il y a un thread qui parlait des visionneurs de pdf, je n'en ai pas trouvé qui parle des dvi. Ca pourrait être sympa d'en parler un peu ici  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Quelqu'un a tenté Okular? > http://kpdf.kde.org/okular/formats.php

EDIT : euh, j'ai ptet rien écrit, c'est ptet pour KDE4 seulement  :Mad: 

_Seth_, t'aurais dû préciser que ton le thread datait!

Je vois le premier post : "KPDF ne supporte pas les liens dans un PDF" ... je me dis : "Mais c'est quoi cette connerie????". Et oui, ça date de 2004 ^^!

----------

## _Seth_

@temet : c'est vrai que ça n'est pas récent  :Wink:  Kpdf a effectivement fait pas mal de progrès depuis !

----------

## pathfinder

GEANT

MERCI A TOUS

je compile avec quoi? j en saiss rien:

latex? ou pdflatex? a la main sur mon portable c est pdfflatex que je faisais 

apres je faisais un dvipdfm si je me trompe pas.

mais j y comrends pas grand chose.

sur mon fichier: il cpmpile avec quoi alors?

 *Quote:*   

> TexLet g:Tex_CompileRule_dvi = 'latex -interaction=nonstopmode $*'
> 
> TexLet g:Tex_EscapeChars = '{}\'
> 
> TexLet g:Tex_CompileRule_ps = 'dvips -Ppdf -o $*.ps $*.dvi'
> ...

 

je vais 

1 laisser dvi au lieu de ps et juste faire un watch -1 sur xdvi ligne 151.

2 pareil sauf que j utiliserai ggv pour voir ce que ca change avec l option Watch file.

3 pourquoi passer en ps? ca change quoi? c est quoi les ptricks?

edit: j ai seuleemtn fait 2/ et comme le doc genere est pas un ps... ca marche pas... je dois donc dans ce cas faire ce que tu dis... mais le reponse a la 3/ c est quoi?

----------

## geekounet

ya texi2pdf pour compiler directement du tex au pdf  :Wink: 

----------

## pathfinder

bon j ai tente avec xdvi -watchfile 1

(sans une autre modif)

mais il doit compiler pour pouvoir faire les changements.

c est pas mal, mais il faut que je sauve le fichier avant, j aimerais que Compile => sauver d abord tous les documents.

texipdf je sais que c est moins bien que pdflatex puis dvipdfm

(ou similaire)

je n ai pas d arguments pour le demontrer... je les retrouve et vous dis quoi.

quelqu un pourrait repondre a la 3/ ?

EDIT:

erreur:

en fait, latex genere mon DVI. et dvipdfm est intra muros le mieux pour passer a pdf

il est vrai qu il y a texi2dvi mais je n ai pas de texi2pdf

j ai bien un pdflatex qui je suppose est similaire

le probleme est qu il faut un traitement special des figures pour qu elles puissent directement etre passees a pdf, non?

quel package faut il utiliser?

EDIT2:

je n ai pas encore tente le PS thing.

j aimerais savoir quels sont les points forts.

en tout cas, pour le moment, avec xdvi et watchfile, c est franchement pas mal.

j ai ouvert plusieurs fenetres.

j aime bien vi. vi et co. et vi. c est comme ca. ba vi, j aime bien

(ok, je sors)

----------

## Untux

PostScript sur fr.wikipedia

DVI (TeX) sur fr.wikipedia

En deux mots, PostScript est un langage/format propriétaire, tandis que DVI est un langage/format libre. DVI est moins portable et moins puissant pour les graphiques complexes. Si tu veux savoir ce qu'est pstricks tu trouveras leur page d'exemples ici PSTricks examples. Voilà ce que je peux t'en dire. Ça fait assez longtemps que je ne me suis pas informé sur les nouveautés dans le domaine. Peut-être que PSTricks a maintenant quelques concurrents qui n'imposent pas l'emploi de langage/format propriétaire ?

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sur mon fichier: il cpmpile avec quoi alors? 
> 
> 

 

C'est la ligne suivante de ton texrcqui détermine le format cible.

```

TexLet g:Tex_DefaultTargetFormat = 'ps'

```

Les autres lignes donnent des instructions sur la manière de compiler le format cible.

PS ÇA Y EST ! JE SUIS PLUS NOOB ! YOUPIIIIIIII

----------

## _Seth_

Pour compléter/reprendre les propos éclairés de tutux avec un avis plus personnel. Tu écris un fichier .tex et celui-ci peut être "traduit" en différents formats : dvi, ps ou pdf.

 *Quote:*   

> TexLet g:Tex_CompileRule_dvi = 'latex -interaction=nonstopmode $*'

 

la commande latex va te permettre d'obtenir un dvi (le -interaction=nonstopmode c'est pour qu'il aille au bout de la compil même s'il y a des erreurs). Idéal pour voir tout de suite le résultat de ce que tu écris (rapide à compiler/rapide à ouvrir), mais ça n'est définitivement pas le bon format pour ton document finalisé. Une fois que tu as fini ton document, que tu veux le diffuser tu as 2 choix : ps ou pdf.

 *Quote:*   

> TexLet g:Tex_CompileRule_ps = 'dvips -Ppdf -o $*.ps $*.dvi' 

 

Cette commande te permet de générer un ps à partir de ton dvi (-Ppdf essaye de te donner ps qui pourra être converti proprement en pdf). Perso, je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt des ps : c'est lourd, c'est long à compiler (dvi puis ps) et t'es limité de partout (pas d'hyperliens, etc). Ça peut intéressant pour certaines images (voir plus bas).

 *Quote:*   

> TexLet g:Tex_CompileRule_pdf = 'pdflatex -interaction=nonstopmode $*'

 

pdflatex te génère un pdf directement à partir de ton .tex : c'est assez intéressant, pas vraiment plus long qu'une compil en dvi et ça donne un résultat relativement semblable au dvi généré avec latex.

Ensuite tu as d'autres commandes (assez inutiles à mon goût) :

ps2pdf : converti les ps en pdf (pas toujours correctement)

dvipdfm : converti un dvi en pdf (utilise tant que possible pdflatex, tu as le pdf tout de suite)

pour texi2pdf et d'autres commandes équivalentes à celle citées plus haut : connait pas  :Wink: 

Pour faire court, dans 90% des cas la solution la plus pratique, c'est de faire du pdflatex tout le temps. Cependant, si tu n'as pas une visionneuse pdf plus pratique que acroread (tu es obligé de fermer ton pdf puis de le réouvrir après chaque modif), tu as plutôt intérêt à utiliser le dvi pour la rédaction et le pdf seulement à la fin.

Dernier écueil, qui peut te pousser à utiliser les ps : les images ! Si on met de coté la possibilité de dessiner tes schémas directement dans latex (très joli mais ô combien difficile), l'inclusion d'images avec une qualité correcte n'est pas si évidente... Pour faire simple pstricks est le meilleur et le plus facile des outils d'inclusion d'image mais il ne marche qu'avec les commandes latex et dvips, pas avec pdflatex (et c'est pas près de changer). Donc si tu veux absolument des graphiques de très haute qualité, le ps est ton ami (avec latex et dvips) et tu inclus des images au format ps ou eps. Maintenant pdflatex est quand même très correct pour les images (je n'ai jamais eu à m'en plaindre) et par l'intermédiaire du package pgf, tu peux inclure des images png, jpeg et pdf dans ton document tex (je peux te donner les commandes tex si besoin). Tu peux même convertir les images en ps/eps en pdf avec ps2pdf mais c'est pas toujours très beau.

Pour résumer, si tu inclus des images dans ton .tex, 2 possibilités : si tu as des images en ps/eps -> latex/dvips, si tes images sont en jpeg, png ou pdf -> pdflatex.

@tutux : bravo  :Wink: 

----------

## pathfinder

c est un peu contradictoire tout ca...

dvi est plus leger et parfois les images sont no recuperables. il n est pas conseille.

pourtant il est libre

et en plus ca compile tres vite et la visu est pratique..

ps et eps c est parfait pour images. mais c est lourd. et pas tres portable.

moi a la fin j ai toujours genere des pdf car en effet tout le monde peut le lire

j aime assez le dvi tel comme je l utilise.

donc je teste sur le pc du labo le DVI avec xdvi en watchfile 

et chez moi en ps

et je vous dirai ce que je prefere (ou vous vous en fichez)

apres, rien ne m empeche de faire une compila la main sur on dernier document pour avoir un ps, un pdf, et un brownie au chocolat.

je vous tiens au courant.

----------

## Temet

Oui mais le dvi, je ne me rappelle plus s'il inclue les images dans le fichier ou pas ?

(ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas tapé de rapport :/)

Si tu dois aussi te balader avec un dossier avec les images à coté ... c'est pas super transportable  :Mad: 

----------

## Mickael

le dvi n'est pas fait pour les images, mais pour avoir un premier rendu de ton texte une fois formaté. Il ne sert qu'a ça, il juste là pour le côté "forme" de la chose, c'est en ps ou en pdf que l'on regarde si les images rendent ou pas toute leur beauté.

 *Quote:*   

> ps et eps c est parfait pour images. mais c est lourd. et pas tres portable. 

 

Ça veut dire quoi pas très portable pour le ps et l'eps.

----------

## pathfinder

oui le dvi est leger et ok il est pas pratique si on veut le montrer a quelqu un d autre

mais si on pense modifier perso je ramene mes .tex

si c est pour montrer un produit fini, pdf et tout est inclus.

je dis que ps est paes transportable dans le sens ou pas tout le monde a ghostview. et ghoscript.

et un fichier ps d apres ce que je sais, c est pas visualisable sur un PC de base.

c est pourquoi je prefere exporter le pdf.

et pour bosser en dvi ou ps:

ca se pose pas comme question pour moi en tout cas: c est infiniment long la compil, il y a peut etre un bug:

Call silent Run latex!

et il mouline et ne fait rien.

chose bizarre, top ne montre rien non plus. et ps ux non plus.

un CTRL-C retablit la situation, mais rien de compile.

je suis donc revenu au xdvi et dvi, (la config initiale), mais maintenant, s il compile, il fait de meme (Call silent latex) qd je veux visualiser. c est tres chiant (et je visualise rien en plus)

je suis oblige de lancer depuis la console xdvi.

pas drole du tout.

j ai bien fait attention a toutes les modifs de texrc pourtant.

et de toutes facons, je l ai vire de mon home.

comme ca il va chercher celui par defaut que je n ai pas touche,

mais ca fait pareil. la visu ne passe pas. 

vous sauriez pourquoi?

----------

## Magic Banana

Visiblement la commande appelée n'est pas purement "latex ton_fichier.tex". Pour en être convaincu lance la compilation dans un terminal :

```
$ latex ton_fichier.tex
```

Normalement, bavard, il te raconte tout ce qu'il se passe, y compris les erreur nécessitant une intéraction. Alors comment avoir cela dans ton environnement de développement ? Si tu passe à Emacs + AUC TeX je te le dirai !  :Razz: 

----------

## Untux

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> je dis que ps est paes transportable dans le sens ou pas tout le monde a ghostview. et ghoscript. et un fichier ps d apres ce que je sais, c est pas visualisable sur un PC de base. c est pourquoi je prefere exporter le pdf. 
> 
> 

 

Effectivement, PDF s'est imposé comme un standard sur tous les OS. Et même lorsque l'on utilise PostScript, pour une raison ou une autre (pstricks au hasard), il est plus pratique de transmettre le produit FINAL au format PDF (en praticulier pour les vaches à lait de microsoft). Je t'ai peut-être un peu embrouillé en te proposant d'utiliser PostScript. Dans ta configuration actuelle, PostScript est effectivement inutile et Seth t'a très bien expliqué tout ça.

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> et pour bosser en dvi ou ps:
> 
> ca se pose pas comme question pour moi en tout cas: c est infiniment long la compil, il y a peut etre un bug: Call silent Run latex!  et il mouline et ne fait rien. 
> ...

 

À titre d'exemple, sur mon PC, la compilation d'un document d'une dizaine de pages, incluant une dizaine de graphiques (écrits en pstricks), dure moins d'une seconde (PIV-3GHz, 1GO RAM). J'ajouterais que lorsqu'on travaille sur un document plus important, latexsuite peut limiter la compilation à une partie choisie. Cela permet de visualiser rapidement la partie sur laquelle on travaille, sans compiler inutilement tout le document (voir l'aide de latexsuite sous « compiling parts of a file »).

Tu es peut-être tombé sur un bug, mais l'explication la plus probable se trouve sans doute ailleurs :p Est-ce que -- comme le suggère Magic-banana (qu'il soit maudit) -- tu as essayé de lancer la compilation depuis la console ? Si oui, as-tu des messages d'erreurs ? Es-tu certain de n'avoir rien fait d'autre que de supprimer ton /home/<pathfinder>/.vim/ftplugin/tex/texrc ?

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> je suis donc revenu au xdvi et dvi, (la config initiale), mais maintenant, s il compile, il fait de meme (Call silent latex) qd je veux visualiser. c est tres chiant (et je visualise rien en plus) je suis oblige de lancer depuis la console xdvi.  pas drole du tout. 
> 
> 

 

Non, c'est pas drôle. Je te soupçonne d'avoir quand même modifié le texrc original. Qu'as-tu à répondre à cette accusation ? (Si tu es coupable, un emerge app-vim/latexsuite devrait résoudre le problème.) As-tu essayé de compiler un document minimal ? genre :

```

\documentclass{article}

\begin{document}

test

\end{document}

```

D'autre part, Magic-banana, par d'habiles manoeuvres, essayes de te faire croire que les fonctionnalités dont il parle n'existent pas sous (g)vim/latexsuite... or, nous aussi nous pouvons voir les messages générés par la compilation et interagir pendant le processus si une erreur est détectée. C'est tout marqué dans le manuel! Te laisses pas avoir!

PS si le problème persiste, essayes de nous donner plus d'indications et avec plus de précision. Par exemple, la phrase suivante est trop vague :

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mais maintenant, s il compile, il fait de meme (Call silent latex) qd je veux visualiser. c est tres chiant (et je visualise rien en plus)

 

... qu'as-tu exécuté pour visualiser ton document ? « \lv » depuis (g)vim ? Est-ce que xdvi s'est ouvert sans ouvrir le fichier « .dvi » ? Ou est-ce que xdvi était déjà ouvert mais n'a pas rafraîchit la vue ? On est obligés d'imaginer, de supposer... et c'est fatiguant ! :p 

PS@_Seth_ merci :]

PS@Magic-banana ...non rien. Tu mérites même pas un PS. lol

----------

## _Seth_

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> je suis donc revenu au xdvi et dvi, (la config initiale), mais maintenant, s il compile, il fait de meme (Call silent latex) qd je veux visualiser. c est tres chiant (et je visualise rien en plus) 

 

Peu de chance que ce soit le cas mais j'ai déjà eu des problèmes avec certaines visionneuses et les compils. Par exemple, si tu as ouvert ton document avec acroread et que tu as fait une modif', relancé un dernier pdflatex pour la route, il plante misérablement car il ne peut pas modifier ton pdf. Grosso modo, acroread empêche que l'on modifie un fichier qu'il est en train d'afficher. Ce fut aussi le cas avec certaines visionneuses dvi, mais je n'ai plus ce type de problèmes avec kdvi et kpdf (j'imagine que c'est pareil pour les outils gnome)

[il_est_tôt_ce_matin_mais_pas_suffisamment_pour_un_troll]

 *tutux wrote:*   

> ... Est-ce que -- comme le suggère Magic-banana (qu'il soit maudit) -- ...

 

Voyons, voyons, ce n'est pas une façon de remercier ceux qui proposent les solutions les plus viables   :Cool: 

Je finis une présentation (beamer évidemment) avec un thème modifié à la mimine et je rends grâce après chaque utilisation d'un raccourci clavier aux auteurs d'emacs et auctex.

[il_est_tôt_ce_matin_mais_pas_suffisamment_pour_un_troll]

----------

## Untux

 *_SETH_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je finis une présentation (beamer évidemment) avec un thème modifié à la mimine et je rends grâce après chaque utilisation d'un raccourci clavier aux auteurs d'emacs et auctex. 
> 
> 

 

[y_a_pas_d'heure_pour_la_légitime_défense]

Ta présentation beamer, je te l'aurais finie 2 fois plus vite avec (g)vim/latexsuite, et en plus, je n'aurais pas perdu de temps à rendre grâce à chaque raccourcis. Quel plus bel hommage pourrions-nous rendre aux concepteurs de (g)vim/latexsuite que de consacrer le temps gagné à des tâches moins ingrates ?... pendant que vous finissez laborieusement de vous casser les poignets sur vos raccourcis de sadique. OK, je dis pas, quand la génétique vous fera pousser 20 doigts par main, vous pourrez peut-être consacrer un peu de votre temps à quelque chose d'utile.

[/y_a_pas_d'heure_pour_la_légitime_défense]

----------

## pathfinder

bon

recentrons nous.

meme si j ai bien rigole.

la situation est la suivante:aucun pdf d ouvert, aucune visionneuse.

j ai meme relance le PC (un truc a faire en win et je bidouille vnc). Apres, meme chose. je veux dire par la:

sous gvim, j ouvre mon document (qui soit dit passant comporte des \include pour eviter d avoir a gerer de grosses compils qd on realise de gros documents) .tex

et je clique sur compiler (\ll je crois) dans le menu.

Je n ai ABSOLUMENT RIEN modifie au texrc original (je l ai copie avant toute manip). Et en plus, chaque ligne que j ai changee dans celui de mon home, j y ai ecrit en commentaires MODIFS MOI   comme ca avec la commande magique /MODIF ou /MOI je retrouve chaque modif. J adore vi...  :Razz:   (tiens, en plus, comme par hasard, c est les commandes utilisees pour chercher dans un MAN  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: )

Donc la premiere manip a ete de compiler avec les options ps

mais ca ne marchait pas (cf erreur apres): il ne faisait "rien". pourtant le -nointeraction mode (enfin, vous voyez ce que je veux dire) du fichier texrc n a pas ete touche.

la seconde manip a ete de revenir sur le fichier "original" (dans mon repoertoire) mais en changeant la ligne xdvi par xdvi -watchfile 1 pour qu il rafracihisse le tout.

Dans ce cas, il compile parfaitement. Et ce sans messages d erreur. LA compl se passe donc bien.

C est apres, en faisant VIEW du menu (\lv je dirais) qu il me met la meme erreur que precedemment, a savoir:

 *Quote:*   

> :silent! call Tex_ViewLaTeX() 

 

je n ai pas trouve sur google ce message exact (ou alors en allemand et la traduction est degueu)

Depuis la console, tout marche avec xdvi.

Je tiens aussi a ajouter que parfois, pour de grosses compils, ce messages apparait LE TEMPS de finir la compil.

Mais la, au bout de 15 minutes, c est lourd. la visualisation ne se fait pas.

finalement en effacant ~.vim/tex/ftplugin/texrc ou ftplugin/tex/texrc, et en relanncant le tout, meme chose lors de la visu.

A vous les studios

 :Wink: 

----------

## pathfinder

Plus precisement:

 *Quote:*   

> cp /usr/share/vim/vimfiles/ftplugin/latex-suite/texrc ~/.vim/ftplugin/tex/texrc
> 
> cp: cannot create regular file `/home/moi/.vim/ftplugin/tex/texrc': No such file or directory
> 
>  mkdir -p .vim/ftplugin/tex
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> "=============================================================================
> 
> " vim:ft=vim:ts=4:sw=4:noet:fdm=marker:commentstring=\"\ %s:ff=unix
> 
> " 	     File: texrc.vim
> ...

 

Histoire de vous laisser faire un diff avec votre fichier original si vous le jugez necessaire...

Bien, maintenant, voial le fichier principal.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH j ai trouve un truc:

si je lance en console

gvim /la-ou-est/monfichierprincipal.tex

tout se passe bien.

si je lance GVIM en cliquant depuis menu de gnome ou depuis mon raccourci sur mon panneau de desktop, il sait pas faire la VISU.

Voila le truc.

Savez a quoi c esst du?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> Savez a quoi c esst du?

 

Peut-être à gvim qui est mal foutu.  :Laughing: 

Sincèrement je suis sidéré du bordel nécessaire pour créer un document avec vim + LaTeX. Avec AUC TeX tu fais C-c C-c pour compiler puis C-c C-c pour compiler une seconde fois (si AUC TeX a détecter qu'une seconde compilation était nécessaire) puis C-c C-c pour compiler la bibliographie (si il y en a une) et enfin C-c C-c pour afficher le document nouvellement créé. Bref tu fais C-c C-c jusqu'à ce que tu es l'affichage de ton document ! Bien sûr il y a aussi un bouton qui sert à faire cela si tu utilises l'interface graphique. Et cela fonctionne sans avoir besoin de se soucier d'un quelconque fichier de configuration.

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> Et en plus, chaque ligne que j ai changee dans celui de mon home, j y ai ecrit en commentaires MODIFS MOI comme ca avec la commande magique /MODIF ou /MOI je retrouve chaque modif. J adore vi...  (tiens, en plus, comme par hasard, c est les commandes utilisees pour chercher dans un MAN   )

 

Si t veux jouer à ce petit troll là, il te retourne en pleine face en moins de deux : ton shell utilise quels raccourcis à ton avis ? Hmm... Essaie donc : C-r (rechercher dans l'historique), C-a (début de ligne), M-b (reculer d'un mot), M-d (supprimer le mot suivant), M-backspace (effacer le dernier mot), C-k (effacer la fin de la ligne), C-y (coller), etc. Pour être efficace avec un shell tu dois de toute manière apprendre toutes les bases d'emacs. Tiens j'y pense, tu as dit que tu utilisais Gnome : il y a un cache à cocher pour avoir dans Gnome les raccourcis clavier Emacs (même chose pour Xfce, KDE je n'en sais rien). De vi, la seule chose que je n'ai jamais eu besoin de connaître est "/" pour la recherche et ":q" si jamais je le lançais par erreur (pas sur mon ordinateur puisqu'il n'y ai pas !  :Twisted Evil:  ).

Tiens, au fait, elle est comment la recherche dans vi, au fil de la frappe comme emacs ?

----------

## _Seth_

Jetes un coup d'oeil à la commande qui est exécutée quand tu lances gvim par le menu gnome : tu dois pouvoir trouver ça dans les options de ton menu gnome (si c'est à peu près similaire à KDE).

[Never ending troll]

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> Voila le truc.
> 
> Savez a quoi c esst du?

 

oui  :Mr. Green:  la conjonction gnome + gvim. Mouhahahaha !

C'est fou ce que ça sert à rien de tapper sur {gnome,KDE, emacs,vi} mais ça fait du bien   :Wink: 

[Never ending troll]

----------

## Untux

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH j ai trouve un truc: si je lance en console gvim /la-ou-est/monfichierprincipal.tex tout se passe bien. 
> 
> 

 

Beuh... là je plussoie _Seth_, faudrait voir comment Gnome lance ton gvim ? (on a pas idée d'utiliser Gnome aussi?! essaie ion3 si tu veux pas qu'on se moque)

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sincèrement je suis sidéré du bordel nécessaire pour créer un document avec vim + LaTeX.

 

Bien, voyons celà de plus près :

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Avec AUC TeX tu fais C-c C-c pour compiler puis C-c C-c pour compiler une seconde fois (si AUC TeX a détecter qu'une seconde compilation était nécessaire) puis C-c C-c pour compiler la bibliographie (si il y en a une) et enfin C-c C-c pour afficher le document nouvellement créé. Bref tu fais C-c C-c jusqu'à ce que tu es l'affichage de ton document ! Bien sûr il y a aussi un bouton qui sert à faire cela si tu utilises l'interface graphique. 

 

Avec (g)vim/latexsuite tu fais « \ll » UNE SEULE FOIS, car latexsuite se charge de compiler le nombre de fois qui va bien. À la PREMIÈRE compilation, on fait un petit « \lv » pour ouvrir le viewer et le placer pour avoir (g)vim et le viewer bien en vue. Ensuite le viewer rafraîchit tout seul la vue quand il y a des modifs. En résumé, dans 99% des cas, nous on fait « \ll » et vous vous faites « C-c C-c C-c C-c C-c C-c ... » Bonjour les callosités des phalangettes. Nous notre pulpe elle est toute souple! Bien sûr, il y a aussi un bouton et/ou menu qui permet de faire ça avec l'interface graphique.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et cela fonctionne sans avoir besoin de se soucier d'un quelconque fichier de configuration.

 

Bla bla bla bla. Nous on règle ça une fois pour toute et après ça roule.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si t veux jouer à ce petit troll là, il te retourne en pleine face en moins de deux

 

Moi je veux jouer aussi :p

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ton shell utilise quels raccourcis à ton avis ? Hmm... 

 

Bin... je sais pas toi (enfin... je me doute) mais moi j'utilise les raccourcis vi. Il suffit d'ajouter

```

unset INPUTRC

set -o vi

```

dans notre .bashrc pour que notre petit shell se civilise.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour être efficace avec un shell tu dois de toute manière apprendre toutes les bases d'emacs.

 

... non non!

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tiens, au fait, elle est comment la recherche dans vi, au fil de la frappe comme emacs ?

 

On peut choisir! (:set is | :set nois)

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est fou ce que ça sert à rien de tapper sur {gnome,KDE, emacs,vi} mais ça fait du bien :wink:

 

Deuxième plussoyage!Last edited by Untux on Sat Dec 16, 2006 12:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pathfinder

gnome ... disons que je m y suis remis parce que beryl!

parce que fluxbox est incompatible avec beryl.

et je suis plus fan... mais es lo que hay! (c est comme ca )

bien, gnome en realite fait

gvim -f

mais je sais pas ce que ca veut dire.

pour vi ou emacs, ... je sais qu il y a aussi un fichier de config sous emacs que les gens adorent toucher aussi.

mais je n entrerai plus dans les trolls. vi est mieux et c est tout.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

non, je pense que les 2 sont tres bons.

et que s ils se sont imposes dans leur style, c est qu ils sont excellents.

de toutes facons, histoire d animer le troll, il n y a que vi ou emacs. le reste, personne n en parle. et ces 2 editeurs ont merveilleusement bien su vivre ensemble.

apres, je dirais que emacs a ete utilise par les gens qui l ont recu en apprentissage, en ecole ou autre, et qu il est sympa avec ces clicls partout a tout va. meme si apres, ses users ont tendance a preferer le bon vieux raccourci clavier (et la, on m otera jamais de la tete que C-c C-x c est pratique et intuitif pour sortir de emacs. si on donne a un novice VI et emacs, sans souris, avec raccourcis clavier, je parierai qu il trouvera jamais la facon de sortir ni de l un ni de l autre du premier coup, mais je suis sur qu au deuxieme coup il se rappellera de :q,  :Mad: , :wq, ou un de ceux la. parcontre, un C-? C-=??? non)

ce que j aime chez vi c est que meme quand tout merde, on peut editer avec un simple clavier. dans le vieil esprit des premiers claviers, sans mouse, sans keypad, sans rien quoi. si tout merde, et rien n est reconnu, avec l alphabet et la ponctuation on fait des merveilles.

stop-

gvim -f

ce -f je sais pas ce que c est.

et voilou

sinon, c est juste dommage de pas avoir un ecran super large, pour avoir jsute a cote le document final (non j ai pas de teloche).

----------

## Untux

Y'a un p'tit truc bien sympa : LES PAGES MAN ! lol

Et donc, l'option « f » 

 *man gvim (traduction partielle et approximative) wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cette option devrait être utilisée quand Vim est exécuté par un programme qui attend que la session d'édition se termine (par ex. mail)
> 
> 

 

Je ne vois pas du tout pourquoi ça pose un problème chez toi. J'ai essayé de lancer gvim avec cette option et la compilation d'un .tex fonctionne. Est-ce que tu as essayé de supprimer cette option de ton raccourcis gnome ?

Un autre p'tit truc bien sympa puisque je parle des pages man : le plugin ManPageView qui permet de lire les pages man depuis (g)vim. C'est particulièrement cool si tu es en utf-8 car (g)vim affiche correctement tous les caractères des manuels en français.

Concernant l'écran, je me suis récemment acheté un petit HP w19. C'est du 8/5 en 1440x900. Environ 200 euros. Rien d'extraordinaire mais ça permet d'avoir les deux vues, avec le document à 100% en pleine largeur dans le viewer, et environ 80 caractères dans (g)vim. Ceci dit, je préférais mon bon vieux IIyama en 1600x1200. Bref, de toute façon on s'en fout hein ?

----------

## _Seth_

je séche un peu sur le pourquoi du plantage... essaye toujours de virer le -f en effet.

 *tutux wrote:*   

> Ceci dit, je préférais mon bon vieux IIyama en 1600x1200. Bref, de toute façon on s'en fout hein ?

 

Oh que non ! C'est rassurant au contraire : chez moi je suis encore sur mon vieil IIyama en 1600x1200, au labo j'ai 2 syncmaster 21' en 3200x1200 et du coup j'avais envie de changer mon IIyama. Et comme tu le confirmes c'est dur de lacher son 1600x1200, et j'ai été refroidi par le coût : prendre un 20' minimum, avoir une sortie dvi sur sa CG sinon l'affichage est dégeu (surtout pour les petits charactères). Bref, ça fait cheros le passage au pays du plat...

----------

## _Seth_

 *tutux wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Si t veux jouer à ce petit troll là, il te retourne en pleine face en moins de deux 
> 
> Moi je veux jouer aussi :p 

 

 :Laughing: 

Illustration par l'exemple de ce que vi ne pourra jamais faire

----------

## pathfinder

sympa ton exmple Seth

je fais pas preuve de mauvaise foi, mais l invstissement en temps me parait trop important (changer les poiles, les fonds, tout preparer, apprendre les raccourcis trop longs: on doit pouvoir les changer je pense?)

ET EN CE QUI CONCERNE LE PROBLEME: c est resolu!!!!

C est en effet ce -f qui venait emmerder son monde!!!!

Donc merci a tous!

Et vive les trolls  :Very Happy: 

Ma conclucsion a ce sujet la: pour les emacs users: you should give VI a try (a serious one)

pour le VI users: you should give EMACS a try (a serious one)

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Untux

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> ET EN CE QUI CONCERNE LE PROBLEME: c est resolu!!!!
> 
> C est en effet ce -f qui venait emmerder son monde!!!!

 

Ouééééé ! Ah bin ça fait du bien. On sait toujours pas pourquoi mais bon... si ça marche...

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> Et comme tu le confirmes c'est dur de lacher son 1600x1200, et j'ai été refroidi par le coût

 

Je vais même en remettre une couche : je pleure mon IIyama tous les jours. Ce w19 il me pète les yeux et les couleurs sont immondes. Et je maudis IIyama pour les pratiques commerciales qui interdisent à mon réparateur d'obtenir les pièces pour la réparation. J'espère que leurs dirigeants s'étoufferont en bouffant du caviar.

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> Illustration par l'exemple de ce que vi ne pourra jamais faire

 Mouais... c'est effectivement le seul argument non trollesque en faveur d'emacs/auctex. Mais, pour une friandise, devrait-on renoncer à l'ergonomie parfaite de (g)vim/latexsuite ? La réponse dépendra sans doute du budget que l'on peut allouer à ces différents postes : rhumatologue; touches de clavier en titane; clavier spécial <CTRL>C pour les doigts de pied; moniteur 43 pouces pour afficher la liste des raccourcis courants; etc. À vous de voir...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *tutux wrote:*   

> le plugin ManPageView qui permet de lire les pages man depuis (g)vim.

 

Sous emacs on a la commande woman qui fait la même chose mais n'est pas un plugin. Et oui ! Passez à emacs et vous aurez les femmes avec (et pas en option) !

Idem avec emacs. Ce n'est pas parce que emacs sait utiliser une souris que tu as besoin d'une souris ! Mais avec emacs on peut aussi tirer avantage de ces nouvelles technologies !  :Laughing: 

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> ce que j aime chez vi c est que meme quand tout merde, on peut editer avec un simple clavier. dans le vieil esprit des premiers claviers, sans mouse, sans keypad, sans rien quoi. si tout merde, et rien n est reconnu, avec l alphabet et la ponctuation on fait des merveilles.

 

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> je dirais que emacs a ete utilise par les gens qui l ont recu en apprentissage, en ecole ou autre, et qu il est sympa avec ces clicls partout a tout va. meme si apres, ses users ont tendance a preferer le bon vieux raccourci clavier

 

... et vi est utilisé par les masos les les amateurs de bips !  :Laughing: 

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> l invstissement en temps me parait trop important (changer les poiles, les fonds, tout preparer, apprendre les raccourcis trop longs: on doit pouvoir les changer je pense?)

 

Tu ne change pas les polices ou quoi que ce soit. C'est AUC TeX qui comprends le LaTeX et utilises les possibilités d'affichages d'emacs (autrement supérieure à celle de vim) pour t'aider à prévisualiser le document sans le compiler.

Bien sûr que les raccourcis claviers sont modifiables ! Ne doute pas de la puisance d'emacs !  :Twisted Evil:  En fait tu peux émuler vi dans emacs avec le mode Viper qui est un acronyme pour "Viper Is a Package for Emacs Rebels".

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> Ma conclucsion a ce sujet la: pour les emacs users: you should give VI a try (a serious one)
> 
> pour le VI users: you should give EMACS a try (a serious one)

 

Troll à part, ma conclusion est toute différente :

Utilisateurs d'emacs ou vim : ne perdez pas votre temps à apprendre l'éditeur énnemi (les deux sont bigrement efficaces lorsqu'ils sont maîtrisés) : Trollez !  :Laughing: 

Utilisateurs d'un autre éditeur de texte (enfin... un semblant d'éditeur de texte) : pour les masos apprenez vim, pour les autres c'est emacs !  :Razz: 

Bon et pour troller encore moins, je dirais que l'argument du petit doigt qui fait mal est recevable pour les personnes qui savent et veulent taper sur un clavier en suivant les règles de l'art. Pour ma part (doigts sautillants d'une touche à l'autre, bien suffisant pour de la prgrammation) pas de problème...

----------

## Temet

Perso pour lire les mans, j'utilise Konqueror ... l'interface graphique existe depuis 10 ans, quand c'est pour lire du texte, c'est plus sympa quand même...

----------

## geekounet

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *tutux wrote:*   le plugin ManPageView qui permet de lire les pages man depuis (g)vim. 
> 
> Sous emacs on a la commande woman qui fait la même chose mais n'est pas un plugin. Et oui ! Passez à emacs et vous aurez les femmes avec (et pas en option) !

 

En fait, ya même pas besoin de plugin externe, ya déjà ce qu'il faut inclus de base aussi dans vim :

```
:runtime ftplugin/man.vim  (à mettre dans le .vimrc)

:Man vim
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## billiob

 *tutux wrote:*   

> Un autre p'tit truc bien sympa puisque je parle des pages man : le plugin ManPageView qui permet de lire les pages man depuis (g)vim. C'est particulièrement cool si tu es en utf-8 car (g)vim affiche correctement tous les caractères des manuels en français.
> 
> 

 

Il n'y a pas besoin de plugin ?

Je me place sur un mot clé du language C (par exemple strstr ), et j'appuie sur "K", et hop, j'ai la page man. 

Ca ne vous convient pas ?

----------

## geekounet

 *billiob wrote:*   

>  *tutux wrote:*   Un autre p'tit truc bien sympa puisque je parle des pages man : le plugin ManPageView qui permet de lire les pages man depuis (g)vim. C'est particulièrement cool si tu es en utf-8 car (g)vim affiche correctement tous les caractères des manuels en français.
> 
>  
> 
> Il n'y a pas besoin de plugin ?
> ...

 

Avec le plugin, ça t'affiche la page de man dans un split et avec la coloration, c'est plus pratique que le 'K' qui te pause vim pendant que tu lis le man  :Smile: 

----------

## _Seth_

bon, on dérive, on dérive...

Je ne peux pas m'empêcher de vous faire remarquer que les pages info utilisent les commandes du meilleur éditeur++ de la terre  :Wink: 

----------

## _Seth_

Et pour revenir à nos moutons (tex/latex/dvi/etc), est ce qu'il y a un mode latex-beamer sous vi ? Pour emacs, il y a un mode qui s'installe avec le use flag emacs et qui s'intégre avec auctex. Elle est pas belle la vie !

----------

## Untux

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je ne peux pas m'empêcher de vous faire remarquer que les pages info utilisent les commandes du meilleur éditeur++ de la terre

 

Ah... ça faisait un moment que je me demandais pourquoi personne ne les lit. Merci Seth :]

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bon et pour troller encore moins, je dirais que l'argument du petit doigt qui fait mal est recevable pour les personnes qui savent et veulent taper sur un clavier en suivant les règles de l'art. Pour ma part (doigts sautillants d'une touche à l'autre, bien suffisant pour de la prgrammation) pas de problème...

 

J'arrive pas à croire que je troll emacs/vim avec un mec qui tape à deux doigts. C'est surréaliste ;)

----------

